# A few shots with Ibojoe’s backflip.



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Got a few shots in before Christmas dinner. Absolutely love this frame! Thanks Joe.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice shootin Shane, and saw you had no subscribers, so let me be the first, lol.....subbed

Merry Christmas brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

I am honored to be subscriber #2!

very good form.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm a little slow. I'm #3!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks guys. It was a bit longer and I showed off the frame a bit, but I uploaded it to Instagram first and it had to be under 60 seconds lol so I had to clip the end off it.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Your gettn all of that elastic my friend!! Love that long stretch! So glad you’re likin that little frame. Awesome shootn!!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Your gettn all of that elastic my friend!! Love that long stretch! So glad you're likin that little frame. Awesome shootn!!!


Thanks brother. Loving this little frame. Yes sir, left these bands the full length. Stretching them as far as my arms will go. Lol.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Very nice to see. 
Excellent shooting. 
I will be a subscriber in a minute.

Is that sand or snow?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> Very nice to see.
> Excellent shooting.
> I will be a subscriber in a minute.
> Is that sand or snow?


Thanks Pat! Appreciate it.

That would be snow. Was -12 yesterday. Same temp today as well.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome video and shoot'n! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome video and shoot'n! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you my friend.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Tag said:


> Nice shooting


Thanks tag!!


----------

